# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  When Love Ends

## Muzna

_When love ends,
A new pain begins..
An empty feeling,
A broken spirit that needs healing.
Emotions hard to control,
A tattered heart, hard to console.
Dreams so shattered,
Unspoken thoughts left scattered.
No answers to be found..
Only to the pain you are bound._ 

** *

*_When love ends,
Misery sets in..
You're left to fight it alone.
Into a battle of heart and mind, you are thrown.
Trying to forget the one in your heart..
While you slowly fall apart.
Drifting away from a love you knew,
Is so much easier to say than to do.
Pain that leaves you feeling drained,
A lonely feeling, hard to explain._ 

** *

*_When Love Ends...
A New Pain Begins._

----------


## friendlygal786

So tru...very deep poem. Bohut achi sharing Muzna :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

love never brings pain...but yes without love does... :Smile: 

thanks 4 sharing nice presention...

----------


## Fairy

Awesome! :up;

Lovely sharing Muzna  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

thank u for appreciating  :Smile:

----------


## villies

very nice Muzna dear.. its wonderfull

----------


## Muzna

thank u villies  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Lovely and deep =)

----------

